# Question about the coil bracket on a '68.



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

I've attached a photo of the coil bracket on my 68 goat and would like to know what, if anything, would be, should be, attached on the "flange" on the rounded end of the bracket? The thingamabob with two holes. Thanks!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

that's for the groundstrap that mounts to the firewall.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I've searched some images after your response and it seems that the condenser bolts to one of the holes, and you're saying that a ground strap would go to the other one, correct? What spot on the firewall connects the other end?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

unlike earlier coil brackets that mount to the pass. side rear cyl. head, I think yours mounts to the throttle cable bracket. should be a small hole somewhere behind bracket on the firewall for a sheetmetal type screw. someone with a '68 could give you a precise location on that im sure. that's not a condenser. that's a radio capacitor to eliminate engine noise through your speakers. a '68 capacitor should be on the voltage regulator. don't think they were on the coil bracket till '70 n later.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks again. I found the hole that the bracket is supposed to bolt to below the throttle cable bracket. The whole bracket shebang was just flopping around. And i mis-spoke calling the RFI capacitor the condenser. I knew what i meant but my fingers typed the wrong letters! I appreciate your help.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

here are some pics of my 68 before restore.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, but if it shows a ground wire from the coil bracket to the firewall, i'm missing it. I was trying to track down a miss (turns out 4 and 6 plug wires were reversed) when i noticed the coil basically laying on the manifold. After my first post i found the mounting hole for the bracket hidden by the wiring harness. This car is a recent purchase that i'm finally getting around to tinkering with. Since it was still in the possession of the original owner who didn't molest the car in any way but did some restoration work, any work i do i will try my best to keep in line as an original. It is a '68 coupe, 4 speed, safe-t-track rear end, power steering, dual stage air cleaner, hide away headlights, idiot lights and clock. The only concession the owner made over the years was to remove the factory AM radio (manual antenna) and put in an AM-FM radio from a 69 Grand Prix. The drive train is still matching and he is looking for the protecto plate to prove it. But i digress. Thanks again for your response.


----------

